# 1941 Schwinn DX?



## irene_crystal (Jun 3, 2012)

So the guy says this is a 1941 Schwinn but not sure of model. It has a springer front end and locking fork as well as chain tread tires.. He is open to offers but said $400-$600 is what he really wants. I know it has the wrong seat, handlebars, and missing tank and headlight... Any other thoughts on it? I may pass on to another member as I don't necessarily love it at these prices.


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 3, 2012)

Also said this rear rack goes with it but I don't think it does...


----------



## Dave K (Jun 3, 2012)

Rack is wrong.  I would have a very hard time shelling out $400 with all the missing parts but it is a cool bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm with Dave on this one. more like $300 is where I would be if I wanted it. A lot of missing parts that would cost another $300-350 to make it right. V/r Shawn


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 4, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm with Dave on this one. more like $300 is where I would be if I wanted it. A lot of missing parts that would cost another $300-350 to make it right. V/r Shawn




Yeah, I offered $250 and he said he has had offers of $400 he turned down so I figured I would post here to make sure I wasn't missing something exciting. I did tell him all the parts I could tell we're wrong or missing and how much they cost to replace and he wasn't swayed a bit. I am going to pass for now but if anyone wants his info let me know.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm with you on this one.  If I were him, I would take the $400 and run.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 5, 2012)

Usually is something is exciting, you don't have to ask others if it is.
More exciting than pulling cacti from your ankles, but not by much.
Chris


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 5, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Usually is something is exciting, you don't have to ask others if it is.
> More exciting than pulling cacti from your ankles, but not by much.
> Chris




Yeah... I posted mostly to see if someone else was interested in it as I knew it wasn't for me but the seller told me I wasn't informed enough on Schwinn bikes if I wasn't jumping on this one... I am still a bit green to the hobby even though I own 5 bikes now and am looking for more and don't want to get burned if I can't find a comparable bike for pricing or rarity if I ever decide to sell one of them back. I haven't sold one back yet and don't plan to at this point but eventually will have to turn one or two to buy the next one 

Thanks for the feedback though.


----------

